# Quick Question



## edenjohnny (11 Jan 2010)

If an invoice for services and products is long overdue - is the service provider entitled to add interest to the outstanding amount?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2010)

You will get a much better response if you post your question in the right forum. Accordingly I am closing this post but do feel free to repost once you have read the guidelines. They are designed to help you get the best answer to your question. 

  You should also use a meaningful title.


----------

